# Learning to speak Thai



## targetforce

My wife is from Thailand. We have been married for 8 years and are about to return to Thailand and I am sorry to say that I do not know how to speak Thai. My question is to anyone who can help me, is what is the best way to learn thai?

We currently live in Townsville, Queensland and there is very little access to Thai language teaching.

Is there a really good Internet provided Thai language learning web site?

Thanks to anyone can help.


----------



## JWilliamson

Why not ask your wife? She is right there next to you. JW


----------



## sgtowns

Congratulations on your desire to learn Thai language! I'll say up front that it is not an easy thing to accomplish, but it is a very rewarding thing to do, especially if you are going to be living in Thailand permanently.

As far as the best way to learn, I agree with the poster above who suggested learning with your wife. If she is willing, she can start teaching you the basic words: numbers, colors, food, household items and common words like: have, want, hungry, big, small, etc. Start with your "basic needs" words first, and then build from there.

As far as online options go, I have been building a website that teaches Thai language to English speakers. There are a few free lessons there that would be a great start to learning your first few words. It's called ITS4Thai and can be easily found under that name.

Once you get to Thailand, there are many Thai language schools to choose from, assuming you will be somewhere with a lot of other expats like Bangkok, Chiang Mai, Phuket, etc.

Best of luck to you and your studies! Just know that it's going to take a long time for new sounds and meanings to take up residence in your brain, so take it slow and have fun!


----------



## Eien

Well, *sgtowns* pretty much said what I wanted to give.

But what I can personally say, having thai wife/gf makes it a lot easier. For me, it's been a great help to have a Thai fiancee.


----------



## targetforce

*Hi Sgtowns,*

Having my wife teach me Thai is probably a really good suggestion and I will try this out but we both thought I needed a formal teaching approach to get results. We are planning on moving to an area 350k northeast of Bangkok and will be living in our new house which is being built in my wife's village and close to the family. Should be fantastic but I need to learn Thai so that I can become a real part of the family. I will check out your web site.

Thanks for your thoughts. If you have any more bright ideas please pass them on to me.

Cheers,

Bill



sgtowns said:


> Congratulations on your desire to learn Thai language! I'll say up front that it is not an easy thing to accomplish, but it is a very rewarding thing to do, especially if you are going to be living in Thailand permanently.
> 
> As far as the best way to learn, I agree with the poster above who suggested learning with your wife. If she is willing, she can start teaching you the basic words: numbers, colors, food, household items and common words like: have, want, hungry, big, small, etc. Start with your "basic needs" words first, and then build from there.
> 
> As far as online options go, I have been building a website that teaches Thai language to English speakers. There are a few free lessons there that would be a great start to learning your first few words. It's called ITS4Thai and can be easily found under that name.
> 
> Once you get to Thailand, there are many Thai language schools to choose from, assuming you will be somewhere with a lot of other expats like Bangkok, Chiang Mai, Phuket, etc.
> 
> Best of luck to you and your studies! Just know that it's going to take a long time for new sounds and meanings to take up residence in your brain, so take it slow and have fun!


----------



## Dumbo

Hi Bill, I am a Kiwi 450ks Northeast of Bangkok. I would like to wish you both all the very best.


----------



## oddball

*learning Thai*



targetforce said:


> My wife is from Thailand. We have been married for 8 years and are about to return to Thailand and I am sorry to say that I do not know how to speak Thai. My question is to anyone who can help me, is what is the best way to learn thai?
> 
> We currently live in Townsville, Queensland and there is very little access to Thai language teaching.
> 
> Is there a really good Internet provided Thai language learning web site?
> 
> Thanks to anyone can help.


 I do not know if you are aware of the fact , the King of Thailand was born In America , it took him six years for him to learn the Thai language with the best tutors available , if you have tonal hearing problems it will be very difficult , I know because I had to quit learning as little came out correctly because it did not go in correctly .

Living in the village close to family will not be as easy as you may think , take it easy and think as you go along , the Thai family is NOT the type of family you are used to living with , the structure is entirely different . 

One piece of advise learned from others experiences , do not invest more than you can readily walk away from , this is due to the fact that no matter what you may think or be told , there is little you can actualy own other than the clothes on your back . I am in no way slamming Thai , it is a wonderfull country to live in if you can make all of the adjustments neccessary to 'Fit in' , but it will cost you .


----------



## Thai Bigfoot

Oddball gave you advice.

My advice is this: Listen and heed Oddball's advice very closely.

The "family" here is much different that Westerners understand. 
You will ALWAYS be an outsider. 
You will ALWAYS be a money source.
You will ALWAYS have the risk of losing anything you have purchased here to the family.

And, Oddball is correct when he says it is a wonderful country. It is. You will be treated very well. But, it is all about the money. And, let's face, that's what it's all about everywhere.

Just don't put all your financial "eggs" in to one Thai "basket".


----------



## JWilliamson

Wow this is some great reading! JW


----------



## oddball

JWilliamson said:


> Wow this is some great reading! JW


 I am happy to hear you appreciate it , it is knowledge garnered over several years of living in Thailand both from personal experiece and that of friends I had associated with .


----------



## Dug

Bigfoot and Oddball are right. But don't let that idea cloud your thinking completely. You *must* be prepared to walk away from whatever you have in Thailand as you will have little or no rights to any real estate, etc. should you divorce. But I know many people who have been married for a long time and they have built a wonderful life in Thailand. 

It's like everything else I guess - I built a successful business, had a great house, even an airplane. I lost the vast majority of that in a divorce. The only difference is, my divorce wasn't in Thailand. It was in the US.

Any relationship can bite you in the butt. But, in my experience, a great relationship is worth the potential risk.

Best of luck -

Dug


----------



## Thai Bigfoot

Dug and Oneman are both spot on with their remarks.

I'm 62. I was married four times in the states. Never again. But, both are the same in that it's all about the money! Thai woman it's just more above board. American woman are sneakier.

I went to school to get TEFL certified. Never did try to get a job. But, Oneman is right about the general makeup of their staff.

It's entertaining to hear someone talk about it!


----------

